# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box طلبات : فلاش ايفون 4 صيني

## aboraw3a

اجو المساعدة في الحصول على هده الفلاشة  
Hardware version:8C00
 Software version:8A01
 CPU TYPE:6235
 Internal version:0000
 Boot downloading complete!
 Flash ID: 00200076
 Flash Type: NAND_ST512W3A 
 Chip Capacity: 0x4000000(64MB)
 Mobile phone software version for

----------


## n_b_1988

بصراحة أنا عندي جهاز صيني وعايز الفلاشة تبعتو ... 
يا رب حد يفيدك ... عشان أكتب فلاشتي

----------


## n.alaa89

اشكرك اخي ممكن طريقه تركيب

----------


## salihmob

ياشباب ممكن صوره للاجهزة او بيانات الفلاشه 
علشان جهازك mtk  
قم بسحب الفلاشة من الجهاز وحفظها اولا

----------

